# airconditioner problem



## cara86 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a heller ack35rc split system reverse cycle air con and when i put it on the heater mode it just blows out cold air, so i tryed putting it on smart mode and this worked but a few mins later it went cold again. when it stops heating and goes cold the red light at the bottom that says comp, turns off aswell. Please help!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi cara86

The unit is manufactured from a company called GAF controls in Australia. No information on your unit is available. Sorry, I wish I can be more help. 


Here is the customer inquiries number: 1 300 659 489

[email protected]


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I too checked around, no info on it.

BG


----------

